# Modified Sanctified Bracelet.....



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

Whatcha think of this one?....


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

How wide is that bracelet?


----------



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> How wide is that bracelet?


2" wide


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. How long did it take to make?


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Really like those colors is there a how to on this?


----------



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Nice. How long did it take to make?


 Thanks! I'd say it took about 45 minutes. It's not a hard weave, but there are 10 working ends, so it takes time keeping track of them all. The bracelet itself is too big and thick for my liking. However, it would be great weave for a strap or a sling.


----------



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

bigtexprepper said:


> Really like those colors is there a how to on this?


The base weave is called "Sanctified". There are many variations of this weave. I do believe there are a few different "Modified Sanctified" videos on Youtube.....just search it.


----------



## drew4488 (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice like the color combinations


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you TLC paracord! Going to check It out


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

TLCparacord said:


> Thanks! I'd say it took about 45 minutes. It's not a hard weave, but there are 10 working ends, so it takes time keeping track of them all. The bracelet itself is too big and thick for my liking. However, it would be great weave for a strap or a sling.


I'm a big guy so I'm sure it would look nice on my arm.


----------



## Preebs (Jan 2, 2015)

I really like this one. As said above the color combo is excellent. Great job!


----------

